# Close carrier vs Moby wrap



## MrsN

Hi girls, 

Just wondering what your thoughts are on these 2 slings?

My LO loves being carried so I want to get into babywearing a lot more than we currently do, and like the look of both of these carriers. Their both quite reasonably priced so thought they would make a good first go.

Which one would you recommend? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Tulip

I really didn't get on with the rings on the Close - they managed to dig into my sides AND DS's chubbeh thighs! However, as both are stretchy you may find that LO outgrows it within a few months (Dillon was bouncing as I walked in the boba wrap at 5 months) and it could be worth looking at something different like a ring sling or mei tai? I won my freedom ringsling on eBay for 6quid :)


----------



## maybethisit

I had both of these and loved them when dd was little, but before 6 months she was really needing something more supportive so we moved on to woven wraps, which you can actually use from birth anyway. There are loads of different good quality brands if you're interested in woven wraps- worth looking around to see what you like the look of and then asking about that specific wrap?


----------



## Poppy7

I loved my Close Carrier. So easy to use :thumbup: You have to keep tightening the straps as it does sag after a while but I loved it.


----------



## Maid Marian

I recommend the moby, and then the mei tai in a couple of months.

Huuuge market for preloved carriers and wraps :thumbup: Most people sell them on to fund their next one. I recommend looking on the market here, and also - https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28 best carrier site around :thumbup:
Do make sure you get a real Moby though - https://tinytapir.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/beware-of-fake-moby-wraps/

I got mine from 'Slumberoo' website.


----------



## Tammyz25

we had a moby, but did not like all of the fabric. we didnt get a close carrier but we got a baby k'tan and we love it. its very easy to use and does not have too much fabric.


----------

